# broken aquarium



## MollyFry (Nov 14, 2006)

i have a 55G aquarium that has a crack in the glass. i know that trying to fix the glass cannot be done but can it be replaced? and if so is it going to cost more to try to replace the glass than to just buy one?

thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Imo better to get a new one...rather than hassle replacing one pane, 
only to have it leak or worse. Lotsa folks repair tanks with out issue. I resealed one, only to have it leak 2 months later.....so I go for new...Some people have good luck with used items....but not me. lol


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree. Look on Craigslist for a new tank.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

For the extra 10 dollars that you might spend on a new used tank, i would say that its worth finding one online. If not, you could replace one side of the tank. Its pretty simple if you know what your doing.


----------

